# Kenai type chest rig



## ThatredneckguyJamie

Saw at least a couple people on here with these type of chest holsters but looking for a less costly option that would still be durable and comfortable...$150 seems like a lot for a kydex holster

Anyone have a good alternative that you've used?


----------



## watermedic

This is the one that I use for tracking deer. 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## watermedic

Here is the link to Cabelas for the one they have

http://www.cabelas.com/product/MAN-GEAR-ALASKA-CHEST-HOLSTERS/1942820.uts


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie

how do you like that one? is it comfortable to wear over a safety harness? I like the option of having a place to carry an extra magazine..and of course the price is much more agreeable to my "thrifty" nature


----------



## watermedic

The gun in the picture is a Ruger Alaskan .454 Casull. It is a fairly heavy piece. But you hardly know that its there in the chest rig.


----------



## stabow

Just ordered a holster from midway USA for my super Blackhawk with 10.5" barrel for 30.00 I can post the part number of you want.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie

Stabow is it a chest style holster? looking for something that will be easy to access from a tree stand while wearing a harness


----------



## stabow

Yes the # is 919971 take a look at it on midway .


----------



## stabow

Watermedic I like that holster but they don't make it for 10.5" barrel.


----------



## Steve08

watermedic said:


> Here is the link to Cabelas for the one they have
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/MAN-GEAR-ALASKA-CHEST-HOLSTERS/1942820.uts<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


That's the one I use as well, works great for me.


----------



## watermedic

stabow said:


> Watermedic I like that holster but they don't make it for 10.5" barrel.



It wouldn't work well for the long barrel.

You would hit yourself in the face with the butt of the gun when you tried to draw it.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70

Anyone come up with a good chest type holster that won't break the bank that fits the Glock G40. So far I have taken a Blackhawk holster with the belt loops, put a belt thur it and hung it across my neck. Works like a cross draw, just don't like two inches of barrel sticking out of end of holster.


----------



## frankwright

Both Blackhawk and Uncle Mike's make a Bandolier chest holster. 

I have used both with a T/C Contender and A 7 1/2 " Redhawk. They run about 50-60 but I have found them cheaper on ebay.


----------



## Dub

I strongly recommend this:

http://www.simplyrugged.com/ecommerce/Chesty-Puller-Suspension-System.cfm?item_id=160&parent=672


----------



## watermedic

I like that Dub, but by the time you order that and a holster plus features, you can easily have $200 tied up in it.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie

Handgunner 45-70 said:


> Anyone come up with a good chest type holster that won't break the bank that fits the Glock G40. So far I have taken a Blackhawk holster with the belt loops, put a belt thur it and hung it across my neck. Works like a cross draw, just don't like two inches of barrel sticking out of end of holster.



That's what I am looking for as well...


----------



## Dub

watermedic said:


> I like that Dub, but by the time you order that and a holster plus features, you can easily have $200 tied up in it.




For a comfortable rig that will last you a lifetime.....and can be transferred to different guns..............a bargain !


----------



## injun joe

I've got a Diamond D that I wear while fishing in grizzly country. It's $170.00 but it's all leather and extremely comfortable.


----------



## nkbigdog

injun joe said:


> I've got a Diamond D that I wear while fishing in grizzly country. It's $170.00 but it's all leather and extremely comfortable.


Could not agree more!! I have one for my 500 mag.
https://www.diamonddcustomleather.com/products/guides-choice-chest-holster


----------



## CaptGary1

I carry my old model Ruger .45 in a Diamond D chest rig and it's perfect. Also use one for my Glock 20 and 21. 
These rigs carry the weight so that you never notice it and your handgun is always right where it should be if you need it.


----------



## Oldstick

Maybe different than what you guys are looking for, but I have one similar to this for my 7.5 inch Blackhawk, and like it very much.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...olster-rig-with-44-45-480-cal-loops?a=1594576


----------



## Capt Quirk

Check out this thread-http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=884853&highlight=. I made this holster and harness for him. The nice part of this harness, is that the holster can be switched out, or worn on a belt.


----------



## oppthepop

there's a guy here on the forum - PDSNIPER that hand crafts them. He made me a DANDY for my Glock G40 and i highly recommend him.


----------



## REDNECK1

I've got the same diamond D chest rig for my 5" Ruger .454 Tolkat it has been the best holster I've ever owned and the craftsmanship is second to none. They build them for various makes and models you won't be disappointed.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie

I ended up going with the Diamond D myself...definitely hard to beat the quality


----------



## Josey

I bought one of these, and am very pleased with it.

https://hillpeoplegear.com/Products/CategoryID/1/ProductID/1

I normally carry my Glock 20 in it when mountain biking. I bought it either from someone else or when it was on sale, because I found it for around $90 when I bought it.  Yes, it is kind of pricey, but it is made very well.  Plus, I can put my wallet, car keys and a can of dip in it too (separated from my gun, of course).


----------



## Capt Quirk

Just curious... you fellas with regular sized pistols, have you ever tried a shoulder holster?


----------



## DeucesWild

REDNECK1 said:


> I've got the same diamond D chest rig for my 5" Ruger .454 Tolkat it has been the best holster I've ever owned and the craftsmanship is second to none. They build them for various makes and models you won't be disappointed.





X's 2


----------

